# Grub Konfigurationsproblem ;)

## criseas

Hey Leuts, ich weiß nicht irgendwie tritt bei mir Ziemlich häufig ein Problem auf  :Very Happy: 

Hier wollte ich mein Grub Konfigurieren, aber sobald ich Neustarte seh ich auf den ersten Bildschirm wo man den Kernel auswählt garnichts. Nur ein eingabe Prompt der auf nix reagiert, nach dem Eingabe Tasten drücken will er dann Booten und er wirft einen fehler aus. Das er das Splash Logo nicht nicht finden kann. Ebenso kann er meine Rescue Definition nicht finden.

Ich vermute es liegt an meiner grub.conf bin mir aber nicht sicher, grub-install hab ich mit folgenden optionen ausgeführt:

```
grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sdc1
```

sdc1 ist der USB Stick auf dem /boot/ liegt.  Ich Kopiere euch hier alle Daten rein von welchen ich denke das diese Relevant sind  :Smile: .

```

# grub.conf

##############

default 0

timeout 3

splashimage=(hd2,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# Standart boot

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.31-r10

# Partition in der das Betriebssystem sein müsste.

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd2,0)/kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/sdb1 

#video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1024x600-32@60

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

# Rescue

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.31-r10 (Rescue)

# Partition in der das Betriebssystem sein müsste.

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd2,0)/kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/sdb1 init=/bin/bb

# vim:ft=conf:

############

############

# devices.map

############

(fd0)   /dev/fd0

(hd0)   /dev/sda

(hd1)   /dev/sdb

(hd2)   /dev/sdc

############

############

# einmal "df -h" mit den gemounteten Partitionen

############

/dev/sdb1             7,1G 1009M  5,8G  15% /mnt/gentoo

/dev/sda1              76G  265M   72G   1% /mnt/gentoo/home

/dev/sdc1             237M  7,3M  217M   4% /mnt/gentoo/boot

/dev/sda2             9,4G  783M  8,2G   9% /mnt/gentoo/usr/src

/dev/sda3             9,4G  750M  8,2G   9% /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage

############

```

----------

## Genone

a) exakte Fehlermeldungen wären hilfreich

b) "root (hdX,Y)" in grub.conf bezeichnet die Partition, wo die Dateien für grub liegen (normalerweise /boot), nicht die Root-Partition für den Kernel (die wird über den Kernel-Parameter root=/dev/xy übergeben)

c) nimm mal den USB Stick aus der ganzen Sache raus, hab so ein Gefühl das grub damit nicht ohne weiteres klarkommt.

----------

## criseas

So hab die beiden punkte angepasst 

root (hd2,0)

Folgend die neue conf

```
default 0

timeout 3

splashimage=(hd2,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.31-r10

root (hd2,0)

kernel (hd2,0)/kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/sdb1 

#video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1024x600-32@60

initrd (hd2,0)/kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r10

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.31-r10 (Rescue)

root (hd2,0)

kernel (hd2,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/sdb1 init=/bin/bb

```

Die Fehlermeldung schreib ich euch nun mal 1 zu 1 auf:

```
    Booting 'Gentoo Linux 2.6.31-r10'

root (hd2,0)

Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83 

kernel (hd2,0)/kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/sdb1

Error 15: File not found

Press any key to continue...
```

Wenn ich Rescue verwende ist wie aus der Config ersichtlich noch /boot mit vor die Pfade geschrieben, dies ändert nichts an der Fehlermeldung ausser das /boot mit davor steht.

Warum sollte Grub damit Probleme haben? Wenn ich die geführte Installation von ubuntu oder debian nutze, ist das Auslagern auf einen Stick samt grub eigtl auch kein Problem.

Aber wenn du meinst das es etwas bringt, könnt ich es trotzdem probieren  :Smile: ?

Grüße

----------

## Genone

Ist nur so ein Gefühl. Natürlich könnte auch einfach die Nummerierung beim Booten anders sein als im laufenden System., das Problem hatte ich glaub ich in der Vergangenheit mal.

----------

## Josef.95

Nur ein Schnellschuss zwischendurch...

mir ist aufgefallen das dein Kernel Image und initrd gleich benannt sind, das kann idR nicht gutgehen... 

```
kernel (hd2,0)/kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/sdb1

initrd (hd2,0)/kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r10
```

Ansonsten versuche doch auch mal mit der TAB-Komplettierung von GRUB das zu startende Kernel Image zu finden.

Viel Erfolg!

----------

## criseas

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Ist nur so ein Gefühl. Natürlich könnte auch einfach die Nummerierung beim Booten anders sein als im laufenden System., das Problem hatte ich glaub ich in der Vergangenheit mal.

 

Kann gut sein, wurde so im Handbuch auch geschrieben das sich das ändern kann wenn man die Bootreihenfolge ändert. Kann ich das irgendwie feststellen?

----------

## criseas

Hey Leuts, 

kann man als Gelöst betrachten  :Smile: .

Ich hatte einen hilfreichen Tipp aus #gentoo.de bekommen!

Bei der Auswahl in Grub per c in die Grub Konsole und dort mit "find /boot/kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r10"  herausgefunden das es nicht (hd2,0) sondern (hd0,0) ist.  :Smile: 

Danke für eure Unterstützung

----------

